# looking for help ( uae universities)



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

hello
i am mariam from tunisia
i am 17 years old and i want to study at one university in uae but the probleme that i have no one at uae so there is no one to help me and i contacted universities and they do not answer
most universities that i look for are:
sharjah university to study medicine or chemical engineering
americain university of sharjah to study chemical engineering
or uae university to study chemical engineering
but if there is another good one there is no probleme
so if there is any one who want to help me i will be soooo glad and i will explain to this person all and the question to ask to the universities or to any other office
thanks so much


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Mariam, 

What you want to know about these universities specially Sharjah university & American university of sharjah?

I can help you with that.

Regards,
Abdulrahim


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

thank you very much
the help will be by contacting directly those universities and some offices
so if you accept add me
this is my msn and e mail [SNIP]
and if there is another one who want to help it will be great
thanks


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I will PM my email, then give what ever details you are looking for?

Regards,
Abdulrahim


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi iroka,

Just one thing - stay safe  

There are a lot of helpful people out there, but there are also a few bad apples that will happily take advantage of you or your situation or offer help/advice/connections/blah blah not always with your best interests in mind.

Hence be careful with who do you give your personal details, how much personal information you share with strangers, and posting your contact details, which by the way is not allowed in the forum.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi iroka,
> 
> Just one thing - stay safe
> 
> ...


Completely agree.

My best advice is to rely on your current school or your family to make contact with these universities for you. Does you school have a careers section? They will be a good source of information and should have the most up to date information about universities.

A few things that you can do:
1. If the university has a website (all good universities should have a website), then look at their website to request copies of their prospectus, course materials and download their application form.

2. Contact the universities by phone if you are not having any response to your emails and letters. When writing emails, have someone else check the contents of the email to make sure that you are expressing yourself properly and your query is clear.

3. Check the postal address if you are sending things by mail. Have you got the correct address? Is this the university's current address? There may be a possibility that they have not got your letter and therefore, it is important to follow up with at least one phone call.


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

thank you all so much
i will try to contact them or the embassy here in tunisia


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't worry I won't ask you for any personal details.

I was studying in the unversity city but HCT sharjah men's college.

Anyway, TRY this website it's for Ministry of higher education
https://www.caa.ae/caaweb/DesktopModules/InstPrograms.aspx

Regarding the prices,

2 years ago, AUS was asking 50000 Dhs per year X 4 years = 200000 Dhs
not sure about sharjah university but I think it something around 30000-40000 per annum

Regards


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

In My opinion when compared to the expenses its better to go to uk or us for higher education. have an experience there and come back. you will be valued much much higher here then.


----------

